# chrome telling me malware on rollitup



## linky (Mar 28, 2014)

Anyone else getting this? Chrome/google is telling me rollitup has malware, these are the two screens I get, if I click a rollitup link from a google search I get this.







if I just type in rollitup.org I get this screen


----------



## Sandgrouper (Mar 28, 2014)

Yea just got the same thing


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 28, 2014)

Yup yup.. could only get on thru the app.


----------



## 420God (Mar 28, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/support/820949-riu-listed-attack-page.html


----------



## linky (Mar 28, 2014)

you can still get through using chrome, just have to click the advanced link and there is a link to proceed, well on screen with red background that is, other screen you have to edit the url and it will take you to the red chrome warning screen, click advanced and proceed that way.


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 28, 2014)

So is it Malware(R.I.U.) OR just Chrome been updated and being a bit "Thick" Y'know CAPTCHA THICK....



EDIT: It's...THEEEE FEDS!!! No point running now...they got all our Address's....

R.I.U. News Update > > > > 

Thousands migrate from R.I.U. as The Feds finally get in through a Back Door(Captcha)....

One F.B.I. Spokesperson said "It was so easy to join up and keep our Cover going as a Spammer/Spambot" ~ "The sites protection was Childs Play for our Technicians"

Will R.I.U. remaining Members be seeing this Page in the Future when they Log on...???



I'm shaking so bad....I can't Skin up....


----------



## lilroach (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm getting the same thing......hey MODS! Have your tech people call your web hosting company and have them do a scan of your files. Someone probably has hacked your page and has inserted some bad-guy stuff to the site.


----------



## lowryderlove (Mar 28, 2014)

Just got it too wtf.


----------



## Popcorn900 (Mar 28, 2014)

Nothing like that for me. And I've been lurking around here since around 5am this morning. I have tried Chrome,Explorer,Firefox and Safari.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Mar 28, 2014)

First Capcha crap and now this!!



It's getting harder and harder to keep coming back here......


----------



## Wait, what? (Mar 28, 2014)

I blame Obama's failed policies and the dem cons and socialism and capaitalism and stuff like that


----------



## Doer (Mar 28, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> First Capcha crap and now this!!
> 
> View attachment 3037072
> 
> It's getting harder and harder to keep coming back here......


You need a malware stomper. Not RIUs fault we are so popular to attack. Try Lavasoft.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Mar 28, 2014)

Doer said:


> You need a malware stomper. Not RIUs fault we are so popular to attack. Try Lavasoft.



I know it is not RIU's fault! But the last few months of constant capcha is kinda getting old! Out of 30 something forums I am a member of this one has the most issue's. I like the forum and some of the folks that hang out. I will continue to come here even with the issue's but I find myself clicking the close tab more and more often............


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 28, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> I know it is not RIU's fault! But the last few months of constant capcha is kinda getting old! Out of 30 something forums I am a member of this one has the most issue's. I like the forum and some of the folks that hang out. I will continue to come here even with the issue's but I find myself clicking the close tab more and more often............


Tis TRUE R.I.U. is the most problematic site amongst many MJ sites that I visit and IF it wasn't for the FACT that so many Good Folk/Growers I have met are on R.I.U. then the site would have no appeal...Tis the Members that make this site...


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2014)

Yeah it's a hassle. I'm thinking about asking for a refund!


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 28, 2014)

You Paid?? I just cancelled the Direct Debit....


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2014)

cc2012 said:


> You Paid?? I just cancelled the Direct Debit....


yeah, well, I got a message saying that if I gave them my bank info and pass words, they would credit my account. They must have changed servers cause it was a .ru address


----------



## vostok (Mar 28, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> I know it is not RIU's fault! But the last few months of constant capcha is kinda getting old! Out of 30 something forums I am a member of this one has the most issue's. I like the forum and some of the folks that hang out. I will continue to come here even with the issue's but I find myself clicking the close tab more and more often............


 I totally agree, Just yesterday I joined another 'new' cannabis site, even replied to a thread, then realized it was 18 months old, but then 3 moderators replied to my humble post, I then asked if it was customary for 3 mods to reply to my non flaming and reasonable post,....and was banned for 24 hours ...go figure ...its the members that makes the site, so long as admin feed the mice on the wheels ....lol


----------



## Doer (Mar 28, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> I know it is not RIU's fault! But the last few months of constant capcha is kinda getting old! Out of 30 something forums I am a member of this one has the most issue's. I like the forum and some of the folks that hang out. I will continue to come here even with the issue's but I find myself clicking the close tab more and more often............


Do you see any ads on this forum? How many others of those sites are .orgs. NONE.

LawnTown is a joke. All that advertise are jokes. I know this from motorcycles. No freedom from censorship, if there are ads. We have our own club apart, from TrumpRats, just for Thunderbird1600.

And I for one don't want my hard earned content to be scrapped over and re-bylined for an Ad site. That is what Capcha is for. No scrapping, no mass spamming.

That's how I look at it. The details matter. .org and no ads.

Go where you want, no problem.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Mar 28, 2014)

cc2012 said:


> Tis TRUE R.I.U. is the most problematic site amongst many MJ sites that I visit and IF it wasn't for the FACT that so many Good Folk/Growers I have met are on R.I.U. then the site would have no appeal...Tis the Members that make this site...


I Agree! 



BarnBuster said:


> Yeah it's a hassle. I'm thinking about asking for a refund!


Lol!! 




vostok said:


> I totally agree, Just yesterday I joined another 'new' cannabis site, even replied to a thread, then realized it was 18 months old, but then 3 moderators replied to my humble post, I then asked if it was customary for 3 mods to reply to my non flaming and reasonable post,....and was banned for 24 hours ...go figure ...its the members that makes the site, so long as admin feed the mice on the wheels ....lol


LoL!! One of the forums I frequent Totes a Big Ban Hammer. I still go there every day!!



Doer said:


> Do you see any ads on this forum? How many others of those sites are .orgs. NONE.
> 
> LawnTown is a joke. All that advertise are jokes. I know this from motorcycles. No freedom from censorship, if there are ads. We have our own club apart, from TrumpRats, just for Thunderbird1600.
> 
> ...


Actually 5 of the forums I frequent are .org and I have never seen a capcha at any of them other than here. Either way, I will continue to hang out here. Eventually the issues will get worked out and it will be back to smooth sailing!


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2014)

admin is working to solve the issues i have a sticky set up here in support, so anyone can freely use that thread for information ect


----------



## Doer (Mar 28, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> I Agree!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ads on these .org?


----------



## Doer (Mar 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> admin is working to solve the issues i have a sticky set up here in support, so anyone can freely use that thread for information ect


Is this for before or after, the like button comes back?


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2014)

Doer said:


> Is this for before or after, the like button comes back?


 shaddup doer  (take that jokingly )


----------



## Doer (Mar 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> shaddup doer  (take that jokingly )


hehehehehehehe....I know....jstkidin


----------



## ButchyBoy (Mar 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> admin is working to solve the issues i have a sticky set up here in support, so anyone can freely use that thread for information ect


Thanks. I have known about the issues being worked on and am trying to be patient!! LOL....



Doer said:


> Ads on these .org?


No sir! I went and looked for the heck of it.



Doer said:


> Is this for before or after, the like button comes back?


Lol!!! I miss that button but couldn't imagine the headache that comes with it!!


----------

